# Lublin, Poland



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=299864&page=118


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=299864&page=118


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=299864&page=118


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=299864&page=118


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=299864&page=120


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=299864&page=121


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7902753206/] The ruins of the Fara. by nietota, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7867453484/] Old town Lublin by nietota, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7440337020/] „Open City” Art Festival in Public Spaces by Nondenim, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7697787880/] Untitled by Nondenim, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/klbw/7134851131/] Untitled by Tomasz Kulbowski, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/kd85/4786618401/] An old house by Krzysztof Dobrzański, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/kd85/7162843847/] Lublin socialist realism by Krzysztof Dobrzański, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7185803365/] DSC_3043 by andre1105, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mvm84/7144263767/] f EN57-3008 by MvM84, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mvm84/6934862740/] Solaris Trollino 12S MPK Lublin 3844 by MvM84, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/atheist_lenses/4743558385/] IMG_9974 by Atheist_Lenses, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/cf/Lech_Kaczyński_-_Plac_Litewski_w_Lublinie.jpg


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Litewski Square*









http://www.lublin.eu/images/media/1295613812_PM_2010_0425_132408_1a.jpg









http://www.lublin.eu/images/media/1295614746_PM_2010_0425_132424.1._1a.jpg









http://www.dziennikwschodni.pl/apps...BLIN&ArtNo=120829944&Ref=AR&border=0&MaxW=666










http://biblioteka.teatrnn.pl/dlibra/Content/18268/200805211022500.Plac_Litewski_001.jpg









http://bi.gazeta.pl/im/5/5617/z5617865Q,Pomnik-marszalka-na-placu-Litewskim.jpg


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu161/PawkaLukasz/Lublin_03_2009/Lublin072.jpg


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...22814666.18765.100000978667089&type=1&theater


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=299864&page=122


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=299864&page=128


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=299864&page=128


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/gchorus/5194979946/] Zegarmistrz światła by Grzegorz Chorus, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Lublin Castle/Regional Museum

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/gchorus/5188403274/] Untitled by Grzegorz Chorus, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/gchorus/5192932559/] W kinie, w Lubline - kochaj mnie by Grzegorz Chorus, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/gchorus/5190590746/] LUBLIN by Grzegorz Chorus, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/gchorus/5190807766/] LUBLIN by Grzegorz Chorus, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=299864&page=128


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=299864&page=134


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=299864&page=137


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=299864&page=138


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=299864&page=142


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=299864&page=142


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/wspaku/8533871961/] Lublin, Old Town by Wspaku, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/wspaku/8534967720/] I like sit in strange places by Wspaku, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/undefiniedcolour/7006885233/] IMG_1447 by UndefiniedColour, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/undefiniedcolour/6860764588/] IMG_1444 by UndefiniedColour, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/undefiniedcolour/7006873521/] IMG_1440 by UndefiniedColour, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

After the paint job.



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1403118&page=10


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1403118&page=9


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1403118&page=8


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1403118&page=6


----------



## iMaciek (Nov 20, 2011)

Wonderful city! It would be a pearl if there were less billboards and more renovations coming


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=299864&page=201


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://billwinters.net/photography/places/poland/


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://billwinters.net/photography/places/poland/


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Funny










http://medicalholidaysabroad.com/dentaltreatment/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/July-2013.jpg


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lublincity/525147771/]
ul. Królewska by lublin.city, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/kd85/9900855555/]
L'Hotel by Krzysztof Dobrzański, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/kd85/9900906244/]
Lublin architecture (2) by Krzysztof Dobrzański, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/kd85/8698915284/]
Lublin 1920s villa by Krzysztof Dobrzański, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/kd85/8698914220/]
Lublin modernism (14) by Krzysztof Dobrzański, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.lublin.eu/Zabytkowy_Lublin_z_lotu_ptaka-7-122.html


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

From 1936









1929 interior










http://www.lublin.eu/Budownictwo_mieszkaniowe-7-108.html


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1359327


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1497719&page=2


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1497719&page=4


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

so much charm in this great ancient city. have to go back soon.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1497719&page=6


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1497719&page=8


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430542&page=50


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430542&page=50


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430542&page=50


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=299864&page=211


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://lublincyclechic.blogspot.ca/


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://spicylublin.blogspot.ca/2013_09_01_archive.html


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://spicylublin.blogspot.ca/2013_08_01_archive.html


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

rychlik said:


>


Legionów Street in Łódź 

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3035/3068666575_682186c0e0_o.jpg


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Is it really? Woops. I blame the blog.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

del


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Brand new Lublin airport.





































www.verano-konwektor.pl


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

A while back.










http://teatrnn.pl/sites/default/files/6/image/makieta02_0.JPG


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=253199&page=274


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=299864&page=57


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=299864&page=179


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=512962&page=33


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=512962&page=33


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=512962&page=33


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://teatrnn.pl/leksykon/node/3615


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://gdziebylec.pl/img/obiekty/77...ebylec_lublin-kamienica-konopnicow_szater.jpg


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://agneswhatson.blogspot.ca/2013/08/wakacyjne-wspomnienia-cz2-lublin.html


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://agneswhatson.blogspot.ca/2013/08/wakacyjne-wspomnienia-cz2-lublin.html


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

A little renovation. About time.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://agneswhatson.blogspot.ca/2013/08/wakacyjne-wspomnienia-cz2-lublin.html


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5224046284/]
Lublin by Nondenim, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5558056619/]
Lublin by Nondenim, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5642844517/]
Kościół oo. Dominikanów by Nondenim, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5613436750/]
Schody by Nondenim, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5665468719/]
Drogowskaz do teatru... by Nondenim, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Church ceiling.

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4909218625/]
Lublin by japanjuezba, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4909219963/]
Lublin by japanjuezba, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9915143913/]
Lublin by alicja_nu, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9815768244/]
colours of the city - actors by simfoy, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7858656432/]
Litewski Square Lublin by nietota, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7858645050/]
Untitled by nietota, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/scazalet/9206549898/]
Dans les rues du centre ville, le 3 juillet 2013 (Lubline - Pologne)65.jpg by Stéphane Cazalet (Scaz), on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/scazalet/9203003041/]
Dans les rues du centre ville, le 3 juillet 2013 (Lubline - Pologne)37.jpg by Stéphane Cazalet (Scaz), on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/scazalet/9202953061/]
Dans les rues du centre ville, le 3 juillet 2013 (Lubline - Pologne)30.jpg by Stéphane Cazalet (Scaz), on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/scazalet/9206558234/]
Dans les rues du centre ville, le 3 juillet 2013 (Lubline - Pologne)68.jpg by Stéphane Cazalet (Scaz), on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/scazalet/9203750893/]
Dans les rues du centre ville, le 3 juillet 2013 (Lubline - Pologne)61.jpg by Stéphane Cazalet (Scaz), on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/scazalet/9203721573/]
Dans les rues du centre ville, le 3 juillet 2013 (Lubline - Pologne)54.jpg by Stéphane Cazalet (Scaz), on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/scazalet/9206493498/]
Dans les rues du centre ville, le 3 juillet 2013 (Lubline - Pologne)52.jpg by Stéphane Cazalet (Scaz), on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/scazalet/9205839182/]
Dans les rues du centre ville, le 3 juillet 2013 (Lubline - Pologne)43.jpg by Stéphane Cazalet (Scaz), on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/scazalet/9203048491/]
Dans les rues du centre ville, le 3 juillet 2013 (Lubline - Pologne)42.jpg by Stéphane Cazalet (Scaz), on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/scazalet/9203030587/]
Dans les rues du centre ville, le 3 juillet 2013 (Lubline - Pologne)40.jpg by Stéphane Cazalet (Scaz), on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5516893643/]
Lublin by Nondenim, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5517482950/]
Lublin by Nondenim, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5511836617/]
Lublin by Nondenim, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/NocKultury


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/+MaciejRutecki/albums/5910369687274283105


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/+MaciejRutecki/albums/5910369687274283105


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/+MaciejRutecki/albums/5910369687274283105


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/+...69687274283105


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/sylwia_toska/6023232008/]
Lublin by Sylwia Toska, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/sylwia_toska/6022677441/]
Lublin by Sylwia Toska, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6928070657/]
Lublin Majdanek by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/adriank1410/8416327215/]
Lublin Zimą by adriank1410, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430542&page=53


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430542&page=41


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=299864&page=116


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1497719&page=2


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1497719&page=6


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1497719&page=6


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1497719&page=8


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

really starting to like Lublin. so much intimate medieval atmosphere, the hilly topography of the old town really makes it even more picturesque.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

great thread Mike!


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Muzeum-Lubelskie-w-Lublinie/187178294672651


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Lublin Museum


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Lublin looks like it would be a great place to spend Christmas.


----------



## Haveblue (Apr 8, 2010)

Basically it is a great place to live, pretty safe yet entertaining. Considerable disadvantage of this place is that there is very little mature business where you can earn premium money.

Anyhow I am not moving anywhere. I can work in other place but I will always be returning here like a boomerang


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Airport











https://www.facebook.com/LublinAirport/photos_stream


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5029970676/]
Lublin by Nondenim, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5033233956/]
Lublin by Nondenim, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Monument in honor of the Polish-Lithuanian Commonwealth.

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5171952652/]
Lublin by Nondenim, on Flickr[/URL]










[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5171351503/]
Lublin by Nondenim, on Flickr[/URL]


It was was signed July 1, 1569, in Lublin and lasted until 1795. In the 16th-17th centuries it was one of the biggest and populous countries in Europe. I bet you never read about that in your history books.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

"This project is about an old tenement house in the centre of Lublin. Over the course of six years between spring 2007 and winter 2013 the tenement at 59 Krakowskie Przedmieście street witnessed dozens of tenants come and go, hundreds of parties and a few accidents, as well. Meantime, it even changed the owner [...] It’s hard to describe the predominant character of the place. It was not a squat, not an asylum or a drunkards’ den... neither was it a typical rent tenement, to be sure. To some extent it was all of the above. For the last decade a lot of unusual, sometimes wacky, people from the Lublin’s cultural circles occupied the place. Actors, musicians, visual artists, philosophers and fashion designers were among them. One was a writer, some were poets. There were regular nutcases, too." -- http://www.grzegorzmarcinek.com/






































http://www.grzegorzmarcinek.com/


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.grzegorzmarcinek.com/


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.grzegorzmarcinek.com/blog.html


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

New Years










http://www.grzegorzmarcinek.com/blog.html


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

John Paul II Catholic University in Lublin






























https://www.facebook.com/KULlublin


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/Lublin.zdjecia.lotnicze.architektury


----------



## uranium (Mar 10, 2007)

The first time I found myself in the pictures here.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Explain.


----------



## Haveblue (Apr 8, 2010)

Ok, I will do it for him - he is the guy sitting topless on the heater - that is the truth ... huhh.

:troll:


----------



## uranium (Mar 10, 2007)

Not really. But the US Marine ...:hi:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*Grodzka Restaurant and Brewery*















































































https://www.facebook.com/BrowarGrodzka


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*U Fotografa* 






























https://www.facebook.com/ufotografa

http://piwnihipsterzy.wordpress.com/category/browary/


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/usz/8098560074/]
IMGP1658f by usz, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/kaszym/9250056703/]
#lublin #igerslublin by kaszym, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/kaszym/9250056969/]
331925225644157620_4197518520130709-3955-xmkubj by kaszym, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/kaszym/9250231837/]
#Lublin #igerslublin #oldtown #lubelskie #Poland #old #instamood by kaszym, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/kaszym/9253012682/]
#Lublin #igerslublin #oldtown #lubelskie #Poland #old #instamood by kaszym, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/kaszym/9253013272/]
#Lublin #igerslublin #oldtown #lubelskie #Poland #old #instamood by kaszym, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I sincerely hope more people discover this wonderful, picturesque gem of a city in Poland's east... and actually a very happening place.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://lublin-nieznany.blogspot.ca/


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://lublin-nieznany.blogspot.ca/


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://lublin-nieznany.blogspot.ca/


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430542&page=54


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430542&page=54


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

wonder how much of the old town still needs restoration, looks like they've come a long way.


----------



## Haveblue (Apr 8, 2010)

And they did. I assume there are still few left to do.

EDIT TO ADD: I just had a small walk around this area yesterday and can say that circa 30% are still left to do. For sure the majority is already refurbished.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Urbanista1 said:


> wonder how much of the old town still needs restoration, looks like they've come a long way.


I'll dig around on the Polish forum.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

These look fresh. Not sure if they're finished or not. 











These have new windows installed so I believe there will be work starting or has started on the exterior.































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=253199&page=287


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

del


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/atheist_lenses/4736234288/]
IMG_1587 by Atheist_Lenses, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12504101724/]
lu05 by rafalkarpinski, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mvm84/7144263767/]
f EN57-3008 by MvM84, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430542&page=56


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/EuropejskiFestiwalSmaku


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/EuropejskiFestiwalSmaku


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

del


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

can't get enough


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/EuropejskiFestiwalSmaku


----------

